# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Lucid Task for the Month of April 2008

## Seeker

Introduction:
This topic is for the Lucid Tasks I assigned this month. During this month, please attempt one or both of the tasks.

*Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task, your efforts should make interesting reading! This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it.*

Whoever completes either of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:

*** Your name will be displayed in *ORANGE* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page.

*** You will receive a special title and badge.

*** You will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limitted access forum for people that complete the lucid task each month.

*Tasks for this month:*

Basic Task:  See what's under your bed and/or in your closet.


Advanced Task:  Ride a Tsunami. (A Tsunami is a very large ocean wave caused by an underwater earthquake or volcanic eruption.)


*37 Basic Oneironauts
12 Advanced Oneironauts*

----------


## ninja9578

There you go, Seeker.  Let's hear those dreams, I think there should be some really interesting one's this month  ::D: 

My Advanced Task:
I landed on it and floated for a while, I moved along the surface, trying to summon a tsunami behind me. It didn't work, but I got a few waves, each got bigger. The creek suddenly became a ocean and I was now riding much larger waves, still only a few feet high, but I got to ride a few. Then I flew out a bit further and got on top of a huge wave, maybe ten feet high, it was as big as I could make it  I rode it all the way to shore and let it crash, it was fun. I tried to get back out, but waves kept coming and not letting me.

My Basic Task:
I opened the closet and fell into it.  There were my clothes all over the hangers and I mirror in the back.  I looked at the mirror and noticed that I was wearing a blue striped shirt.

I watched my reflection and saw that it did do everything that I did perfectly.  I don't recall ever actually seeing my face, but I think it was more chiseled than it really is.  I crawled out, by body wasn't behaving very well.  I pulled all of the clothes with me and I wondered if I might actually be performing these things in real life and it would be cool to see all my clothes thrown all over the place when I woke up. 

I also noticed that under my bed there was just my dresser, nothing special

----------


## Seeker

Aaarghhh!  You didn't give me time to reset last month's winners profiles yet!!   :smiley:

----------


## Vex Kitten

congrats Ninja, you lucid task glutton.  :tongue2: 

I like the under the bed/in closet thing. Looking forward to trying that one. 
That makes me wonder what might be lurking in other places in my lucid dream house. I wonder what might be lurking in my fridge or in the toilet.

*edit*

I'm not ready to give up my wings.
 :Puppy dog eyes:

----------


## Clairity

> Aaarghhh! You didn't give me time to reset last month's winners profiles yet!!



LOL! Ninja updated your post as I think he was a tad anxious to get started.  ::D:

----------


## Seeker

> I wonder what might be lurking in my fridge or in the toilet.



I worry about that when I'm AWAKE!!!   :Eek: 

[EDIT: It's lunch time, will take me about 20 minutes to reset the wings.]

Clairity... PMs go to me, I'm going to do my best to keep up with this (my favorite forum) from now on.   :smiley:

----------


## Clairity

> Clairity... PMs go to me, I'm going to do my best to keep up with this (my favorite forum) from now on.



Gotcha!!  ::D:

----------


## shotbirds

Can i get in on this? Kept short ofc.

I had a successful WILD where I did just so happen to FA and found myself in my room. I knew there were tasks for this month and I had to stand there a ponder for a little to remember what they were then I remembered the basic one. Since my closets always wide open I decided to go for my bed. I hunch over and I just start pullin out mounds of clothes (some I had double of) and eventually some magazines (not dirty ones). I never found anything interesting under there :/.

----------


## goldentheponygirl

I don't often have dreams that take place in my own house.  Can we look under any bed or closet, or does it have to be our own?

----------


## Clairity

> I don't often have dreams that take place in my own house. Can we look under any bed or closet, or does it have to be our own?



Hmmm.. good question!  What do you think *Seeker* and *ninja*?

Does it count if you look under *any* *bed* or in *any closet* (not just your own)?

I'll vote that it does.  ::D:

----------


## DrTechnical

*Basic Task accomplished:*

Since the basic task was pretty easy, I thought I would add an extra challenge. I planned to WILD, open my closet door and find cyclon number 6 from battlestar galactica (you're either gonna get that one or not!).

I had a non-lucid dream and found myself in my childhood home. I went upstairs to WILD (still non-lucid). I felt my usual waves of vibrations and realized I was dreaming. So I'm now lucid but for some reason not 100&#37; aware. That's a weird state for me but that's kind of a weird sequence of events.

I look in the closet, just clothes and shoes. I look under the bed ... nope, the cute cyclon is not there. The only thing which is there is 1970's style burnt orange carpet with black and yellow highlights. My awareness fully hits now ... "Oh, I'm in my childhood home".

Fortunately, I grew up on the long island sound. I go downstairs, ignore some chatter from my dad in the kitchen and go outside. I figure I'll fly to the beach which is easier. My intention was to get to the shore, summon a Tsunami and swim out to it and ride it.

As fate would have it, the flight was so blissful that I sort of lost myself in that action and the dream scene changed.

I'll try to pick off the advanced task too, as I think it's a really cool one.

----------


## ninja9578

> I don't often have dreams that take place in my own house.  Can we look under any bed or closet, or does it have to be our own?



If Clairity says it's okay then that's good enough for me.  :smiley: 

Flying to the beach is fun  ::D:

----------


## Caradon

I had a non-lucid a few days ago where I was cleaning out my walk in closet. I found a rat living in a box that ended up becoming a tentacled jelly fish looking, man eating alien!

 Edit: I'm taking a break from tasks for a while, to pursue some goals of my own. But I'll get back into before to long.

----------


## Seeker

> Hmmm.. good question! What do you think *Seeker* and *ninja*?
> 
> Does it count if you look under *any* *bed* or in *any closet* (not just your own)?
> 
> I'll vote that it does.



I'd prefer looking under your own bed, that makes it more personal and perhaps helps you gain some insight about yourself.  I'll let this one slide though since I've already given out the wings.

----------


## hyperangel13

What if you don't have a closet or a bed you can go under?  :tongue2: 

Just kidding. I have a closet ;D

----------


## Clairity

Seeker, I understand what you're saying and I agree that would be the ideal scenario, but as mentioned, some lucids don't start in your own bedroom.  Thanks for letting it slide!  ::D:

----------


## ninja9578

Yeah, I was leaning towards you have to do it in your own bedroom too.  Are we letting all slide, or just the one?

----------


## iadr

*Basic Task:*
I am going someplace like the Florida Keys with my wife on vacation, where we have to take several boat rides to get there.

At first we are on a large boat like a ship that drops us off at another station where we have a catch a smaller boat.

While on the boats, I am carrying some kind of small pet in my hand like a lizard or a frog.

While on the first boat I am less concerned about my pet than I am after we board the second boat, as the second boat is much smaller and has holes in it where if I drop my pet I could lose it in the water.

For this reason I am holding onto my pet with both hands while on the second boat to make sure and not drop it in the water.

When a small kid asks if he can hold my pet I tell him no, because I am concerned that he might drop him.

He is upset about this until his dad explains to him why I refused to let him hold my pet.

When we get off of the first boat we are on something like a large dock where boats are arriving on both sides of.

We are looking for our next boat on the right side of the dock where 2 or 3 boats have just arrived when I see the boat we need, which had a number 69 on it, arrive on the left side of the dock.

We walk over and get on our boat on the left side of the dock.

This boat is much smaller than the ship we just got off of and is going a lot faster.

I watch the water as we go blazing through it, holding onto my pet with both hands to make sure and not drop it in the water.

After a while our boat slows down as we approach a dock where we get off at.

We seem to be on some sort of island where some actors who are all dressed up are putting on a play.

When I look at a map that I have in my hands I realize that we must have taken the wrong boat, so are now at the wrong place, as it seems like we should have taken boat 35 instead of boat 69.

I am trying to find someone who can give us directions on how to catch the correct boat, but everyone is so busy that no one has time to talk to me.

When we go into some kind of business I see a gal that I have known for several years working the cash register.

When I ask her if she could help give us directions she says she would be happy to since I have always been one of her mothers favorite people.

Before she is able to help us though, a bunch more people come into the business that she has to help.

People just keep coming in and waiting in line, keeping her too busy to help us.

I wait patiently hoping that people will stop coming into the business so that she will have time to help us, but it never happens.

She then has to leave, so apologizes that she was unable to help us.

*At this point, because of all of the difficulty I am having, I question my dream state and try floating.

To my surprise I am able to float, so now realize that I am dreaming.

When someone makes fun of me floating, I tell them to try it themselves if they think it is so easy.

I then remember a task I had wanted to do, that of looking in my closet to see what is there.

I must have been a long ways from home because it took me a while to get back to my house.

Once inside my house I purposely avoid my own bedroom to keep from being pulled back into my body and float to an upstairs bedroom to take a look inside the closet.

To my surprise, everything was in place exactly like it is in the physical.
*
I then lapse into another vivid dream.



*Advanced Task:*
I feel myself lying in bed with a young lady on top of me having sex with me.

When I hear a voice warn us that someone is coming I try to pull the covers up over her, but am having a difficult time pulling them up, until I realize that they are already pulled up all the way, after which I just lay there and stay quiet.

I then realize that I have allowed myself to be distracted and that if I concentrate on floating I can probably float out of my body.

So I concentrate on floating and find myself floating out of my body sitting in something like a lawn chair while I float all around about 20 feet above the ground.

It is nighttime and a beautiful clear night with stars all over the sky.

As I raise my arms over my head and concentrate on one of the brightest stars I find myself flying toward it.

I fly past several other stars on my way to this star, which become blurs as I fly by them.

There are two other bright stars close to this star, but I continue concentrating on the star I had picked out.

When I fly past the other two stars they appear to be something like flying toasters as I fly past them on the way to the star I had picked out.

When I fly past the star I had picked out, it also appears to be something else when I fly past it.

_I then concentrate on a task I had wanted to try of riding a tsunami.

As I concentrate on finding a tsunami, I find myself by several lakes and streams, all of which are very calm at this time.

I am still floating around in my lawn chair.

As I am floating along a stream I notice several men walking in what looks like a creek with their dogs.

I then concentrate on finding an ocean, and going back in time to a previous tsunami since there are obvious none happening at this moment.

When I do this, I find myself sitting on top of a tsunami in my lawn chair being tossed around, but mostly being rotated in a counter clockwise motion.

I decide that it might be more exciting to be standing up in my lawn chair while riding the tsunami, so stand up which makes me feel like I am surfing.
_
I then decide I would like to find my dog that we had put to sleep a couple of weeks ago.

As I concentrate on finding my dog I feel myself zooming down toward the ground in what appears to be a playground for dogs, as there are dogs everywhere of all sizes.

A large white dog with black spots notices me and is trying to play with me as I float down onto the playground.

As I continue to concentrate on finding my dog I am drawn to a doghouse that has a bunch of small puppies in it.

They almost seem like hamsters though because they are so small.

There I find my dog, although she is much smaller than she was in the physical, taking care of these puppies.

When I notice that their water dish is dirty, I find a faucet and clean their water dish out and fill it with fresh water for them.

Overtaken with joy from having found my dog and seeing how happy she is on the other side, I begin crying which brings me too much back into the physical and wakes me up.

----------


## PeteB

Ninja... wow, that was fast!

My personal goal for this month is to get at least those silver wings... I WILL do it!

----------


## ninja9578

Well those of us who did the last ones get to see them early.

You WILL get those silver wings  ::D:

----------


## WolfTsunade

Man... I looked into a closet last month... oh well. I would do the advanced task to get over my fear of big bodies of water. I planned on surfing anyway.

----------


## Hiros

> Well those of us who did the last ones get to see them early.



Not that it helped me! I don't think I've had a lucid since the tasks were announced.

I miss my wings!  :tongue2: 
I must get lucid tonight... *repeats to self*

----------


## lagunagirl

oh man how ironic!! The first month I decide to try doing the task of the month (with the idea of possibly going for the advanced task) this is what I get! I know it sounds stupid, but being in a tsunami has always been one of my worst fears...  ::roll::  I always have recurring nightmares about them... yet can never seem to get lucid. I think I'm gonna go for that one.  ::D:

----------


## Naiya

AWW you guys just had to pick something related to tsunamis. I just recently got over my fear of my dream ocean (I don't fear the real thing at all, strangely) so it doesn't appear anymore, but even though I'm not afraid of it...but riding a tsunami? Gah.  ::whyohwhy:: 

Oh well...I'll still try. lol. This might be interesting.  ::?: 

Closet's going to be a piece of cake though.  :smiley:

----------


## Robot_Butler

I don't remember the first half of the dream, or how I became lucid.  The furthest back I can remember is walking on a sidewalk in a residential suburban neighborhood, and coming across a group of people sitting on a low stone wall.  As I passed, one of them called my name to get my attention.  I stopped to say hi, and recognized him as an old friend from 20 years ago.  He was thrilled to see me, and shook my hand vigorously.  I then recognized the other people with him.  They too were long lost acquaintances.

The house down the street was having a great party, so I walked over to check it out.  One of my best friends from high school was on the lawn to greet me.  We embraced, and he invited me inside.  The whole house was filled with people I haven't even thought about in 10 years, 20 years, or more.  There were some friends who I knew are now dead, and some friends whose names I couldn't even remember.  It was some sort of  surprise party just for me.

I was lucid, and felt very sad that  this all was not real.  It was so emotional to see all these old people again.  All these people that used to be meaningful in my life, but are now lost to me.  The feelings of loss and regret made me so depressed, I started to cry.  Everyone was having such a good time, and I was having such a terrible time.  I didn't want to be at this party.  I was in the garage, and everyone was yelling greetings to me, hugging me, patting me on the back, and shaking my hand.  All I could do was cry, knowing none of this was real.

I wanted to escape, so I pushed everyone away, and flew up to a large storage shelf hanging from the roof.  It was full of all my old toys from when I was a kid.  This made me even more sad, and I started to become angry at myself for creating all this.  Just as my sadness began to turn to anger, I heard my mother's voice in the crowd below.  By now, the garage had grown to the size of an airplane hanger.  I was a hundred feet or more above the ground. 

My mother's voice floated up to me.  She was saying, "He's always been like this.  Always over-thinks everything.  He can't just have fun.  What mother could be proud of a child like that?  We've only recently felt  any love for him at all.  You should have seen him when he was a kid...."
*
I was really angry now, and decided I was through with this dream.  I looked down to see water trickling under the closed door below.  Just as the crowd started to notice, the door blew off its hinges in a forceful jet of water.  High pressure water began spraying into the room from the doorway.  People started screaming and pushing to get away.  I heard a horrible moaning coming from the wall, then the entire wall gave away, like a dam, to the flood of water.  From my vantage point above,  I watched the whole building get washed away in a violent flood with everyone in it. 

The water level quickly rose to my height, and I felt the strong current pulling at my feet as I struggled to hold on.  I heard a roar, and looked up to see a wall of water a hundred feet high rushing towards me.  I only now remembered that this was the task of the month.  I laughed at the thrilling feeling, and let go of the platform as the wave approached.  I felt the swell as I was pulled up to the crest of the tsunami.  It was an incredible rush, but I timed it wrong.  The wave curled and crashed down on me.  I felt my spine snap, and was whipped around under the water, totally disoriented. 

I was not afraid, and I did not wake up right away.  I laughed in excitement as I was thrown around like a rag doll.*

----------


## telaranrhiod walker

I did the basic task. I wilded into my room, I remembered the basic task, so I get off my bed, then I push both mattresses aside because in the dream they're just sitting on the floor instead of a frame. Theres nothing there. So I walk over to my closet, clothes are hanging, then I look at the floor and half is clear (I can see the carpet) and the other half has a pile of mixed clothes-in RL theres only shoes.

----------


## ninja9578

Robot Butler, that sounds like it was great  ::D:

----------


## WolfTsunade

I think I completed the Basic task...

I was lucid Im very sure, but I had a VERY hard time controlling myself. The whole dream was basically a chain of 3 or more false awakenings. Since I was having trouble controlling myself, I kept yelling "control" out loud(need to read about control). I tried to get to my closet, but my body kept holding me back. I managed to grab the doorknob and pulled the door open. I actually opened the door so I can leave the house to go to a forest, but the closet was filled with clothes that piled up to the ceiling.

When I actually woke up from the dream, I wasn't too sure if I was still asleep since I so many false awakenings in one night.

----------


## Digital.Totem

For some inexplicable reason in my dream, my closet had a bathtub in it. As for riding a tsunami, I'll pass I'm not a huge fan of the water as it is.

----------


## Iamerik

> For some inexplicable reason in my dream, my closet had a bathtub in it. As for riding a tsunami, I'll pass I'm not a huge fan of the water as it is.



Maybe that bathtub in your closet was there to scare you then? Was it filled?  ::D:

----------


## Robot_Butler

> For some inexplicable reason in my dream, my closet had a bathtub in it.



Maybe you caught your closet monster in the middle of a bath and he didn't have time to get rid of the evidence.  Hey, I saw Monsters Inc.  I know how these things work.

----------


## antiflag

im sure i can do the first task...If i can even get lucid....

i usualy get lucid about 3 times a month

----------


## ninja9578

Digital, we need an exert of your lucid dream, not just what was in the closet.

----------


## Adrenaline Junkie

I don't know if this counts as completing it. But last night i managed a fluke of a WILD. Here it goes.

I was in bed and i don't know what happened but i blacked out and reawoke feeling rather numb, so i laid still. I lost my focus and then i must have fallen asleep, i then awoke in my bed. I did a nose RC just in case and i was dreaming, i became lucid and got excited, but i remembered the lucid task so i quickly jumped out of my bed.

However the creepiest thing is that since i'm in a bunk bed, i normally hiy my head on the top bunk, but this time my head went straight through it and i saw this weird liquid wood dripping down after i moved through it. I then looked at my finger and i had some of the liquid on me and it began to spread up my body and take over. I tried to stop it by summoning fire to burn it away. But that failed, i started to become hazy and i could tell the dream was fading.

I fell to the floor due to the weight of the spreading wood and i looked under my bed to see myself getting sucked into a void of darkness and many dark red colours. It was like some strange ride you would go on at disney land, but i felt things getting strange until i awoke for real. 

If a void under the bed counts as an object, then i did it.  ::D: 

I'm surprised this even happened at all, it all happened so fast though which was annoying since i really wanted to do more in this lucid, its the first i've had in absolutely ages, the vividness was notibly good also. The wood bit reminded me of that bit in the matrix when neo touches the mirror and the glass begins to spread up his body. It was quite scary though since my body was hardening completely as the wood spread up my arms. Luckily the collapse allowed me to spot the contents of under my bed, well, not the contents, the void!

So what do you think, did i achieve the task?  :tongue2: 

A void is technically an object (of sort)

----------


## ninja9578

I say voids count  ::D:   I'll go get your wings.  That wood things sounds creepy, kind of like the blob.

----------


## Adrenaline Junkie

> I say voids count   I'll go get your wings.  That wood things sounds creepy, kind of like the blob.



Lol, funny you say that about the wood, i compared it to the matrix and just looked at your sig with the quote from the movie  ::shock::  Creepy...

Haha, it wasn't too bad, there was a bit of fear since it felt like i was slowly being trapped without being able to do anything, but i wasn't worrying too much since it was a dream, i was rather disappointed that the fire didn't work. It didn't even appear  :Sad: 

Maybe tonight may hold some more lucids. Bah, i'll never be able to complete the advanced task, the lucid last night was rare on its own. But its given me the motivation to keep on at it and hopefully get some more lucid dreams.

----------


## DeadDollKitty

whooo! i did the first task.

So I was flying around, and obviously i got that major hint that I was dreaming. And I was in my room, which had gotten way larger and almost a museum type place, but stilly my room. I flew straight into my closet, expanding it. Behind it was a forest. A big. Dark forest. And a waterfall. I set myself down and my boyfriend was there (hes ALWAYS there  :smiley: ) but the problem was, he had his ex in the truck with him. I made her dissapear. -_-
 So I got in the truck with him and we left. I woke up about this time. 
(Didnt have much control in this dream)

----------


## ninja9578

Cool, Sounds like a Narnia kind of thing.

----------


## Casualtie

Daaaamnn. Both of these months taks have something to do with big fears of mine. One involving looking into dark concealed places and the other being treading water in the deep ocean.

----------


## antiflag

I don't really know how i got lucid i just remember thinking "this is a very long dream"..."woah..its a dream" 

i didn't do any reality checks or anything and the LD wasn't very vivid 
first right when i realized i was dreaming I appeared in my bed.I thought "oh my god this is the perfect chance to do the basic task of the month"I immediately fell to the floor and looked under my bed.I figured their would be something really bizzar and funny under there.

what was under their:
 1.the first thing I seen was my rock band box (way 2 big to fit under my bed)
2.I seen a rock band guitar that was broken in the neck
3.I think I seen several rock band guitars that were not broke
4.I seen some sort of Christmas ornimate ( it was like a glowing star or something)

when i got done looking under the bed all i done was kept saying those items over and over in my mind so i wouldn't forget them when i woke up.I was also thinking "im gonna write these down right when i wake up"

so..here i am Its 5:30 am lol 
took me about 5 minuits to remember My LD after I woke up

----------


## *cheyenne*

Hi all, now had I spotted this thread before last night, I might have attempted these tasks as I was lucid for a long time in the early hours of this morning.  I did look in the mirror and saw that I'd become former Blue Peter host John Noakes!  LOL!  I hope I don't find him under my bed...

I will report back later.

----------


## Adrenaline Junkie

I've decided that now the basic task is out the way i am going to go for the advanced task regardless of its difficulty, if i can achieve lucidity for long enough i reckon i can do it. 

Lets see what i can come up with.  ::D:

----------


## panta-rei

Yea man! Here it is! Basic Task.

Exerpt from The Manga Den:

My friends disposition suddenly changed, at first I didn't know why, but then, I had a dream flash back! It was short, I was laying on a different cushion, and I was behind on of the couches, This on resembled where I sleep on occasion, I looked underneath it, and saw another book of manga, so I reached for it, and once I get it out, the clumsy guy spills tea all over it! I was pissed!

----------


## DreamingGhost

Might be a little long but here is my attempt at the basic task:

I wake to a FA like I wanted from the dream before this one (it was another LD but I was not at home). I am not able to move all that much, but I am able to move my hand. I struggle with my self to do a RC even though I know I am dreaming. My nose plug check comes back positive that I am dreaming. For about a minute I just lay there knowing too much forced movement will wake me up. (I know this from lucids I had as a child before I knew they were lucids.) I remember a few lucids before this where I had this problem, but was able to solve it by looking at my hand, so I moved my hand into view and just stared at it for a bit. Soon I feel the dream start to take more of a solid from and fell, I test moving and I can.

Remembering the TotMB (Task of the month basic) I get out of bed, but I head to the light switch so I could see what might be in the closet, but it does not work (as I have not mastered light in my dreams yet.), but there is a faint glow now. Not really caring about the light (as I am starting to feel the dream slip a little bit) I rush to the closet and slid the door open. As soon as I slid the door open there is this flash of white-blueish light. When I look inside the closet there is nothing there but bare walls. I am very disappointed by this fact.

Being disappointed by the fact there was nothing in the closet I deiced to look under the bed to see what I can find there. On my first look I am surprised to see some of my stuffed animals and toys are having a party under there. I look away and back again to still see the party going on. At this point my (child size) jester asks me if I want to join in on the party. I kindly decline telling him there were other tasks I wanted to try. When I get back to my feet I look over at the closet again. This time I see the doors are no longer there and there are now baskets of cloths stacked in it.
Before I can remember what other tasks I wanted to do I wake up.

Anna ::jester::

----------


## Robot_Butler

> On my first look I am surprised to see some of my stuffed animals and toys are having a party under there. I look away and back again to still see the party going on. At this point my (child size) jester asks me if I want to join in on the party.



Oh, man.  You should have joined the party!

I remember trying the basic task last night, but I somehow completely forgot the dream.  I only remember one scene of a teenage girl brushing a huge lion's mane.  They were discussing their sex life pretty explicitly (and disturbingly considering the lion/ young girl matchup).  There was something about the lion hating to shampoo his mane.  It was all greasy and nappy.

I think this was some strange perverted Narnia reference with the closet, but I can't remember any details.  Maybe Its best I don't remember the details.

----------


## ninja9578

Don't worry guys, your wingies are coming, it appears that Seeker is busy.  In the mean time you can have these  ::D: :

----------


## AlexLou

Haven't done either task this month, but I had my most successful intentional WILD a couple of days ago thanks to the motivation :smiley:   I always knew I could WILD at will but now I'm getting needed practice, so I'm pretty excited.  

Once in my dream I started to attempt the advanced.  I was out floating above the ocean at night summoning the waves higher.  My plan is to ride the tsunami out in the open ocean where it won't have to be so large and I'll have more control.  But I got distracted and didn't finish.

So it counts if I've done a task previously?  Because I looked in the closet of my childhood bedroom in an LD in February.  Although it wasn't my intention in the beginning to be looking in the closet.  I just happened to find myself in the room and was looking around in amazement because everything was in its place just like in reality.

----------


## Wolfie

I woke up this morning, went back to sleep and managed to have two lucids in a row. Unfortunately, I had a few dreams after them before waking properly so I can't remember them too well.

_In the first dream I became lucid outside. It may have been snowing, but I'm not sure. I remembered the task and started looking for a house, after all you're not likely to find a bed or closet outside are you? I must have found one because the next thing I remember is being in a small, very messy, very blue room where three people were playing cards. There was a bed in one corner, so I went and looked under it. All I could see was an odd blurry blackness. It was almost a complete absence of anything. Disappointed, I told the card-players but they seemed to ignore me.

In the next dream I 'woke up' in my bed. The fact the bed was in my old house, which I haven't seen for years, made me realise it was a dream. I got out of bed and looked under it but all I saw was more bed. The style of the bed made it practically impossible to see anything under it so I gave up and decided to go on an Adventure. For some reason I went on said Adventure in my pyjamas and matching slippers. (Blue with cats on.). The rest of the dream was spent talking to goths and getting supplies for my airship. I don't know the airship came from, but I had one. And it was called Zoot. The End.
_
I also remember standing in front of a closet thinking 'I wonder what my subconscious will show me?'. But I have no idea when the hell I dreamt this or what happened next.
So, how did I do?

----------


## i make it rain

So I WILDed and started to see some HI. I was riding in the passenger seat of a jeep with no top and i could feel the wind blowing. I think I tried to enter the dream too early and I failed and lost the HI. So I kept at it and I got some HI of a street by my house so I decided to try to first use all of my senses before trying to "jump" into the dream. so i looked around and felt the wind. This time though I decided to eat some berry off a tree so I could use some more senses (touch and taste). So after that I was fully in the dream and lucid. I looked down the street and a massive wave started to come right through the downtown area. It looked like it was going to be 50 feet when it got to me but when it reached me it was only like 20 feet. I let it engulf me so I was underwater, still on the ground. Then I levitated to the top so i was standing on the top of the wave. I rode it for a few hundred yards before it died down and I was left on dry ground again. Then some DC was talking about how the tsunami was prophesized (I wish I had spell check) in some pamphlet she had. Little does she know it was me who caused it MWHAHAHA!

----------


## Lucidbulbs

http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...&postcount=533

I don't have time to copy and paste it on here, but there's the link for it.

EDIT: Here's the dream entry for those who do not wish to click on the link:

Minoan Sacrifice-
Ocean blue, sky freshly awakened, and a complex, yet minimalist wooden tower. What in the world was their relation to me? Everything. A girl in white toga, tied and struggling away from two men, twas me, trying to be free. They needed me up on the top of the tower, where an elaborate contraption made of silk and feathers would sacrifice me to a Greek god. [Hint one I was dreaming, the second hint? I wasn't scared for my life, as weird as that may seem.]

It was beautiful, it was tragic. Though I was but a sheep to be slaughtered, even I had to admire the simplistic aesthetics all about. No land in sight, a good thousand feet above water. Yet the blue hues and natural browns, along with the cream accents made it so serene. 

We reached the top. I knew I would die if I was allowed to be killed in the traditional manner. No escape, no chance of surviving. Just as well I knew the rippling waves would not break my body, that though I should die an instant death, I would not. [I have no definite idea when I figured out it was a dream, but I did.] 

The ultimate test was about to ensue. I was untied. I sprinted right off the tower. Not an experienced diver in the least, I merely belly flopped in, knowing that the pain and impact would kill me if I was wrong. I doubted myself, and yet, survived. 

Not remembering both tasks, but knowing one had to do with tsunamis, I thought of this as the perfect get away. I summoned up a tsunami, it was a tame one compared to the horrors of recent years witnessed, but strong enough to destroy the tower and send me off to Minoan islands. 

Unfortunately, I forgot to kill off both of my captors, and one survived the tsunami. He tried -with a log for a boat- to catch me, so I enjoyed manipulating the waters further and surf along, still sitting, clothes dry, as he (vainly) attempted to catch up to me. I think at the end of the dream I accidentally drowned him.... 

[And I didn't do Rome for the review, that was Inevitable's job....] Oh, I remembered when I became lucid. When I looked out into the ocean, the beauty was so breath-taking I knew it was surreal, sure I had doubts since my life was on the line, but it was worth going with my gut instinct.

----------


## AlexLou

Another unsuccessful attempt . . .

First of all, I think that I dreamed that I WILDed (weird!).  I'm not exactly sure and I'm still trying to sort out what happened, but I do know that I was dreaming beforehand.  At one point I was near waking (was this my starting point?) and I was aware of my real body and the room around me.  I thought that my boyfriend was moving around the room and that my eyes were partially open and rolling back in my head.  I thought that he might be freaking out so I was trying to talk to him.  It was dificult to move my lips, but I thought I said his name.  It was very similar to SP and like in SP, I knew that my boyfriend being there could be a delusion.  But I don't think I was paralyzed.  I thought that I felt him get into bed next to me.  

Then I either dreamed that I woke, or I did wake completely and he was where I thought he'd be in bed, but I knew that he hadn't been up at all.  I asked him, "Did you hear me?"  He said that he had heard me and was waiting for me to go on.

Anyway, the tsunami:
Well I _thought_ that I was falling asleep, so I was concentrating vigorously on keeping my awareness.  I was kneeling on tiles similar to the ones at my parents' house, except that I could push the tiles in like keyboard keys.  I didn't think this was odd, in fact I thought that the only reason there weren't letters on them was because I was dreaming, and that I'd be able to use these in reality.  There are also bird cages around from my previous dream.  As soon as I'm satisfied that I'm completely asleep I start crawling forward because I think that if I get up I might lose lucidity.

I crawl a few feet and I'm at the edge of a seaside cliff.  I look out at the swells turning into waves in the distance and try to make a big one.  A huge one starts much further out than the others and I can already tell that it's _much_ _much_ bigger than any normal wave.  But as it forms I decide that it's still not big enough to be a tsunami.  Furthermore I need to be out in the ocean to ride it.  From looking out at the sea, I turn my head so that I would see the cliff stretching away in the distance, but as I do I will the cliff not to be there.  It flickers black, then moves back a few hundred feet, not as far as I wanted.  It occurs to me now that I wasn't standing on anything at this point.  Not that I was floating, I just didn't need anything to stand on . . .

Then I woke up.  This tsunami thing is turning out to be a challenge for me.

----------


## gratismat

I got into the ld by wild and then found myself in my room, at this point I did not now if I were dreaming or if I had awakened for real and I thaught that I would be quite embarased to act as if I were dreaming in real life so I thaught of some way to check this. Then I remembered the tsunami task and thaught that, hell, why don't I create on, that will be a sign for sure :smiley: . I held my hands out and visualized for a second and then I could see it coming from my window. I great flood! I was surprised it had worked but just for a second, then the flood blew my window in and I was swept away. At this point I did the "look-at-your-hands-and-rub-them" trick so that I wouldn't wake up and I didn't. I managed to get on top of the flood and ride it for a bit, as this was not a tsunami though I stopped and tried to create one. At this point I was standing on a streat and to create the tsunami I thaught about it coming round a corner of a large building in front of me. This worked, however when the tsunami came closer I remembered I didn't have a plan for riding it yet and so it smashed into me instead, it's a terribly great thing to be swept away with(and survive of course). I managed to create another one much larger but this one smashed into me too, then I gave up I think and did some other things and so I woke up. 
Ah, I was so close to do the second task... however I will try tomorow again, this time I might actually come up with something...

----------


## Dizko

*Advanced Task...Accomplished?
*

I had this dream a few nights ago, while in Spain for my holiday. I went to bed very late and slept very deeply. My dreams were pretty intense, i had 2 dreams that i remebered as soon as i woke up, but i didnt remember my lucid until a few hours later.

Anyway:

I was walking down a market-style street. For whatever reason, i became lucid. I felt all funny and light headed, i knew i was sleeping deeply and had to act fast. I thought about what lucid meant, to try and keep myself from loosing it. Then i remebered the task.

I looked over at the sea, it was about half a mile away. I waved my hand and made a small wave. "No good," so i tried again. This time i made a huge tsunami size wave. But it just sort of sat there, it didnt move. It didnt feel much like a dream, it just felt like i was thinking, or daydreaming. 

Just as i thought that, the wave came rushing towards me. I had about 10 seconds to act. I tried to form some sort of surfboard in my hands. It was working but it was taking to long. 

I then noticed a surfboard, inbetween me and the fast approaching water. I ran over to grab it. Just as i pulled myself on, i was propelled by the wave for about 5 seconds.

After that i cant remember anything.

Im guessing i wiped out =P


Did i accomplish it?  ::o:

----------


## AlexLou

I hope that no one minds that I keep posting my attempts here.  This one too was unsuccessful but I'm just so excited this week to have discovered that I can WILD on command.

I managed to get to SP (I tried to move involuntarily once but couldn't), but unlike natural SP I was not afraid, could not see the room around me, and had no hallucinations.  I was a bit afraid that I'd stay in this state indefinitely, staring at the back of my eyelids until I noticed that sometimes it felt like I was moving my limbs even though I could also feel that my limbs weren't moving.

Soon I was standing on the landing at the top of my stairs looking in a mirror.  I was happy to have made it to the other side and laughed and watched myself laugh.  My face was correct and highly detailed and I knew that I was dreaming this because this was proposed as one of the tasks or something.

I moved to the window in the stairway and looked out at sleeping Anaheim.  I passed though the window and started flying in the direction of the ocean.  I was amazed at how easy it was because I've never flown before!  I realize that I'll have to make the ocean closer than it is in reality if I want to get there in any reasonable time and soon I'm there.  But as I look out at the waves I see trees and houses in the shallows.  So I decide to imagine the real ocean beyond the houses and I move past the houses.  Instead there is a huge canyon and the water is flowing into it in countless waterfalls.

I reset the scene and try to imagine myself in a huge swell.  Now I'm standing on the beach during the day.  The ocean is rapidly rising and I realize that soon I'll be in the middle of deep water which would be perfect.  

Unfortunately I woke after that.  I briefly considered going back into the dream, but I was already getting a headache from too much sleep.

----------


## Kiza

I got the basic task this morning. You can read it from my dream journal or you can read the excerpt here.





> I jump in the portal and I'm in my room. Since I can't look under my bed because it's raised up I settle on looking in my closet/cupboard thing. I walk over to it and pull open the doors. Inside is some psychedelic tunnel with all these swirling colours, kind of like the tunnel thing in Doctor Who when he travels in time. A hand beckons for me to come in so I step into the closet. I'm sucked into this tunnel and I swirl around and around until I pop out into this room. The room is cartoony, like in Waking Life, except everywhere in this room are swirling colours. I phase through the wall into a hallway, also cartoony and swirling colours.
> 
> I fly through the roof and I appear in a new room. I keep trying to escape these rooms but I can't do it. In some of the room there are DC's but I don't talk to them. At one point I yell 'Clarity!' a few times but it doesn't do much. For some reason while I'm trying to escape the hand that beckoned me in starts chasing me. I start flying away from it. I fly through this world of rooms trying to escape the hand. I ask some DC's to help but they just stare blankly at me.
> 
> While it's been fun in this closet world I really want to get out of it now. So I concentrate on the swirling colours and raise my hand. I slowly spin my hand around and the colours spin around as well. I keep spinning my hand, gradually getting faster. Eventually what I want started to happen, the colours started to become a cyclone of colours. Once I've got it spinning enough I walk into the cyclone of colours. All around me is colour. I feel the cyclone rise up and out through the roof.
> 
> I visualise me being in a party now. I jump out of the cyclone, do a flip and land on the ground, crouching. I'm not in a party, I'm in some endless desert which stretches all around me.

----------


## ninja9578

> Did i accomplish it?



Yep, I'll find you some wings  :smiley: 





> I hope that no one minds that I keep posting my attempts here.



Nope, we like reading your attempts  :smiley: 





> I got the basic task this morning. You can read it from my dream journal or you can read the excerpt here.



Sweet, I wish there was a tunnel in my closet  :Sad:

----------


## Robot_Butler

I love this tsunami task so much, I've done it 3 times now! I can't get enough!  I must really miss surfing.

Here's an excerpt:
_....Behind me, water started pouring down the cliffs like a waterfall. It washed the sediment off the stones to reveal their hieroglyphs and runes. The writing started to glow brightly in the moon's light. I had a second to stare in wonder before a gigantic wave crashed over the mountain top. I dove off my perch towards the monster filled ocean below me. The wave caught me from behind, and lifted me even higher into the air. I rode on the crest of the wave as it sped down the mountainside. I saw the monsters in the water far below me twisting and squirming hungrily. I crashed into the mess of tentacles and teeth, knowing I would be ripped apart. The open mouth of a huge black shark sped towards me, and I swam to meet it....
_
And here's the full dream:
http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...431#post765431

----------


## ninja9578

Wee!  I'm going to do it again when I have a good lucid dream, that is so much fun  ::D: 

On another note:  With the resignation of Seeker and Clairity I'm the only one now deciding on who gets badges so I might miss some or have delays of a day.  If I miss one just bug me about it and I'll make sure that you get your wings.

----------


## darkhawk918

I did the basic task and it was horrible. I got lucid and I thought "I can try to ride a tsunami" but I had absolutely no luck, I stayed in my bedroom and didn't summon a tsunami so I thought i'd look under my bed, however in my dream you couldn't see under my bed (it was blocked off by more bed, not just dark. Usually you can see under my bed). So I opened my closet and something attacked me. I say something because it wasn't really an anything if you know what I mean, just an entity that I felt jump at me and even though I knew I was dreaming i'm only human and so I shit myself...then I woke up!

Does that count as completion? I did do the task I suppose but I didn't really see much, just got attacked.

----------


## Graysong

Completed Basic Task this morning... I believe I will pursue the Basic Task once more before the Advanced.

Please, be not taken aback by the length:


*Spoiler* for _Graysong's Dream_: 



I am recounting this several hours and dreams later, so the details have grown vague.

I recall that I had actually failed to _open_ my closet in the first dream, and I cannot recall being lucid. Following this dream, either my position or my memory seemed to skip around erratically. I bear memory of standing amidst a field of conflict. My position drifted from running across the field in pursuit of cover in a ditch, to a watch tower onlooking the field, and finally to a plane cockpit. This plane crashed into said field, and as it did, I found myself in the pilot's eyes, to the very moment of impact, at which my vision darkened instantly.

Some time passed, or perhaps a dream unremembered. I found myself therein walking about the school of my youth (A reoccurring dreamscape.) This school, as in previous dreams, bore an absurdly magnificent central library, the ceiling of which reached nearly beyond my vision. There were towering stone figures lining the walls in intervals. The center of this construct was a vast field of low shelves, lit by dazzling sunlight from windows on high. 

I slowly regained lucidity as I gazed upon these wonders. I reached the point of realization, at which a woman appeared before me, whom I believed to be the keeper of this compendium, and yet, many things greater. I cannot recall the exact dialog that passed, though I am sure it regarded the Task of the Month. I, as usual, had some trouble remembering the specifics.

The Librarian told me of two, one of which happened to be the Basic Task. The latter, I was told, was to look upon a curtain (I struggle to recall anything that could have possibly triggered this dream event.) She, intending to assist me, started to a far end of the Labyrinth, presumably to fetch said curtain. She told me to return after completing my Basic Task.

I did so; turning in the opposite direction, I spread my arms, and found myself in an elegant, rustic bedroom, cast with dark, polished wooding. Within arm's reach was a double-door closet. I pulled one door fully open, and then the other.

I looked into the closet, seeing one relatively similar to my own. It bore the same layout, but seemed much larger. The closet bore typical items (Clothing, the odd box, et cetera). The only oddity was a menagerie of yellow stuffed creatures. My memory does not recall the specifics of their appearance, though they certainly were not of anything I had seen alive.

This task completed, I turned 'round, finding my position once again in the Grand Library. The Librarian had indeed draped a large, royal curtain upon the wall. She gestured to gaze, and so I did.

I saw, within the subtle wrinkles and furls, odd shapes wavering in the light. I believe I witnessed faces briefly forming, looking either upon each other, or into my own eyes. It was not entirely unnerving, however much this might have disturbed my waking mind.

This passage has transpired enough of the reader's time. The dream rambles on for some time afterward, though relatively without event.




I should thank anyone who would read the excerpt, as I fear my own patience might not have weltered it, had the words been of another's.

-Graysong

----------


## drmrgrl

I completed the basic task!!!!!!!

it is the latest entry in my journal (link in my sig)

----------


## shotbirds

I alost rid a tsunami type wave, too bad it was in a normal dream -_-

----------


## ninja9578

drmrgrl, sounds like a fun dream.

shotbirds, that sounds scary if you weren't lucid  ::?:

----------


## Stefan

*Basic Task*
Last night I did this task. I looked in my closet. I don't know what I was expecting, but I definitely wasn't expecting what I saw! The inside looked sort of like an elevator. It had a blank wooden wall in front, the cieling was a big flat light, and the two side walls were mirrors tat stretched from floor to ceiling. I walked inside. When I turned around, there was no door. Just another blank wall. I didn't really get scared, because I knew I was dreaming, but I got just a little worried. Everything was quiet. I shouted, and was surprised to hear an echo. I pressed my ear to the floor and walls to see if I could hear anything. When I looked around again, I found that my reflection had disappeared! The mirrors still gave the illusion of an infinite hallway in either direction, but I was no longer being reflected. I soon realized that it was a long hallway! I started walking down it. Slowly, at first, but soon I sped up and started running as fast as I could. It felt really strange to be able to run forever through a long hallway. After a short while, the floor started to slant. I couldn't see it slanting, but gravity started pulling me faster and faster. Soon I was falling down and down! a full minute of heart-pounding weightlessness must have passed before I began to see something in front of me. It looked just like myself flying in the opposite direction! We got closer and closer until I crashed through a mirror and landed on the floor of my room, next to my tall mirror that lay shattered. It was very strange. ::D:

----------


## ninja9578

Yay!  I was sad because I didn't get to give out wings yesterday and today looked like it was slow too.  ::D:   I'll get you your wings.

----------


## Robot_Butler

Stefan, what an amazing dream.  I've had my fair share of strange mirror experiences, but that tops them all.  I can't believe you kept your cool through all that.

----------


## Astroman129

I got the basic task done.  ::D: 

4/12: Random Lucid (BASIC TASK)

I was in my basement with my friend Daniel. We were just sitting there. However, I realized the TV was by the stairs. I remembered that it was never there. I did an RC and it worked.  :smiley: 

Here, my vision got blurry so I had a hard time. I rubbed my hands and yelled "Increase clarity!" Surprisingly, now my dream was stabilized.

Next, I decided to go upstairs to my room to see what my brother was up to (We have shared the same room for a looong time  :smiley: ) and I found him not there. I said "Hey, this would be a good time to do the basic task."

First, I looked under the bed. I found nothing very important. The biggest thing I found there was probably a beehive. However, all the bees were gone. The rest was just clothing. Then I decided to look in my closet. Nothing except clothing, and a sweater I thought was a monster at first.  ::shock:: 

Next, I decided to go downstairs to go outside. However, I decided to go into my basement for some reason. My dream died there.  :Sad:

----------


## ninja9578

Is there really a beehive under your bed?  That would be weird.  *Runs to get you wings*

----------


## darklord1147

I'm gona try a wild tonight and see if I can do the basic task.

----------


## Vex Kitten

> Yay! I was sad because I didn't get to give out wings yesterday and today looked like it was slow too.



You can give me some wings if you start getting too sad about not giving any out.
 ::D:

----------


## yoast

HI,
Finally i did a lucid task of the month, i never really remembered to do it in my dreams, until today. And luckily, i knew what the task was, but i could only remember the basic one. Good to have such an easy to remember task.
Here's the dream.

I was with a friend of mine who i haven't seen in a while, we were chasing each other, through streets, over cars, in the forest, finally in a shop. In the shop for some reason we had to walk in a line and do as everybody else. Go up the stairs, go down the stairs backwards, do this, don't do that, etc. Naturally i screwed up and the shop clerk came to me to explain it all again.

While she was talking to me i noticed something funny, i looked closer and noticed that she had no nose. I thought i was dreaming, did the hand rc and wanted to go flying, but the moment i wanted to jump in the air i remembered to do the lucid task of the month. I had to think for a few seconds to remember what it was, and i remembered it was looking in the closet and under your bed. But i was in a shop. So i expected a closet behind me, i turned around and there it was, i looked inside. When i opened the door to the closet it fell off. Inside was nothing special. I turned around and noticed that i was in a bedroom, i looked under the bed, some paper, a plastic ball, again nothing special. So i crawled from under the bed to do something else, but then i woke up.

It wasn't really my bed room, but still, i guess this counts, does it?

 		 	 		 		 		 		 		 		 			 				__________________

----------


## ninja9578

Yep, it counts.  I'll go get your wings.

Aww... Vex I _am_ kind of sad that I haven't given out golden wings in a while, but I can't just give you them, here you can have these instead  ::D: :

----------


## Vex Kitten

Haha.
Better than nothing I suppose.
 ::lol::

----------


## seeker28

I completed the Basic Task the night before last, but didn't have the chance to write it here until now.

I was dreaming about arguing with a store clerk about redeeming a gift certificate.  I was only semi-lucid.  Then I realized I could try the tasks of the month instead.  But I couldn't remember them!  I thought one might have something to do with rocks, but that didn't seem right, so I woke myself up.

I woke up just long enough to remember the Basic Task.  I decided to WILD so I wouldn't forget the task.  I let my body relax and my mind wander loosely.  Suddenly I felt gentle rocking, SP.  I waited for the rocking to end.  I was laying in bed just as I had been when I fell asleep.  My spouse was asleep next to me.  I wasn't sure if I was really asleep or not, but it didn't occur to me to do a RC.  I climbed over my spouse and fell face-first onto the floor.*  I reached under my bed and felt FEET!  I felt around some more and felt legs.  I looked and my spouse was laying under the bed.  Groggily she kicked at me.  "Go away," she said, "Leave me alone.  I'm trying to sleep."  I realized I'd better wake up and write down the dream before I forgot it.  So I*  woke myself up.

----------


## ninja9578

Thank god it was your spouse, it would have been really creepy to find a random body under your bed  :Eek: 

*Goes to get wings*

----------


## Jun

My first time completing a task!  I dreamt I got out of bed and walked in the garden, and became lucid. I started to run (as I usually do when starting a lucid dream) but told myself to stay calm and maintain lucidity. Walked a garden path/with high walls of greenery, picked at leaves to look at their detail, and came to a pool at the end of the path, immediately recognizing it as a dreamsign of mine.  Before swimming, I remembered the basic task, after some thought. Closets appeared near the pool, and I looked in one, gave myself a bolt of fright as I opened it, expecting something nasty, but there was only flotsam: old files and a lampshade etc.  I looked in the adjacent closet for good measure. The same type of contents.  Then swam, it was warm. When at one end of the pool I noticed a dark shadowy figure at the other end and assumed it was the other side of myself.  I wanted to use the pool to teleport to a beach in Barcelona, so I swam fast underwater to the middle of the pool, meeting up with my other self, and tried to spin to get to the sea in Barcelona. Tried 3 times but no success.  Walking with Shadow (my sisters dog) back to the house, I got a call on my cellphone from  a friend of mine in Hong Kong. How cool to tell her over the phone that Im lucid dreaming while Im lucid dreaming, I thought! But I couldnt hear a clear signal and gave up concentrating to speak to her.  Then in the house, I lost lucidity, believing that I had woken up and was now telling my dad about my lucid dream.  Was also distracted by things and people going on around me; vats of pesto, washing drying indoors, had to wash my oily pesto hands, eating chocolate, popping a zit.

----------


## gratismat

Sooo... Managed the second task last night, finaly. I was on a huge boat(if anyone have read the comic book "Filth", it was sorta like this one). And there I saw some friends, we talked for a while about something I can't remember. Then I remember shewing some gum and that I had to trow it away cause it was all used up and so I trew it out from the railing, when I did some guys came and tried to trew me out instead, then I remembered that I could fly and so I became lucid, I lifted up in the air and tried to hit one of them with a bench I picked up, however it missed. They ran away and then I remembered my failed atempt att the second tsunamitask and created a new wave witch came from behind me and so I surfed on it for a few seconds before I woke up, yeah :smiley: .

----------


## ninja9578

:boogie:

----------


## darkhawk918

:Sad:  Was lucid again last night. As i've already completed the basic I tried the advanced and I got nada for my efforts.

Fail  :Sad:

----------


## phoenelai

> whooo! i did the first task.
>  And a waterfall. I set myself down and my boyfriend was there (hes ALWAYS there ) but the problem was, he had his ex in the truck with him. *I made her dissapear. -_-*
> 
> (Didnt have much control in this dream)



 
hehe omg that rules. Poof! you're gone biatachhhhh ::banana::

----------


## Luminous

Yay! I had tried doing the task 5 times before, but I woke up before I got to my bed. But this morning I was successful. I live with my parents at the moment, I'm sleeping in the guest room, and I'm not too familiar with the bed there. Anyways, on to the lucid dream...

*Basic task*

I was in the living room, looking at myself in a mirror that's not there in real life. I was entertaining myself by changing my appearance, changing my gender and age several times. Then I remembered the tasks, but I also knew that I would wake up soon. I hurried upstairs to the room where I was sleeping in real life. I bent down and looked under the bed. I saw something black there, and I grabbed it and dragged it out. It appeared to be a large t-shirt. I also found some more clothes (white shirts/t-shirts, panties and socks, and I also found a book with an orange cover. I never found out what kind of book it was, because I woke up.

Now, the fun part is that after I had woken up, I tried looking under my bed, but it's built in close to the wall, so it's not possible to look, or put anything under it...

----------


## ninja9578

Oh  :Sad:  I wanted to know what the book was.  Wings coming soon!

----------


## seeker28

I completed the advanced task this morning.  I tried to WILD, but had no luck at that, so I just went to sleep hoping I'd remember to do it.

I had a dream about being in my childhood home, then woke up.  I figured I'd try for a MILD, and hopefully recall the tasks.
A huge storm was coming.  I figured since I was dreaming it would turn into a tornado eventually (storms usually do).  So I helped a bunch of DCs get into a basement.  I remembered that I wanted to do the advanced task.  *To change scenes I spun in a circle as fast as I could. I felt waves surging beneath my feet.  I was blind, but figured that didn't matter.  The waves didn't feel wet, and I didn't sink in them, just rode on top.  I felt a huge surge, wind going through my hair, and my stomach lurched, like when you go up very fast.  I figured this must be a tsunami.  Then I tipped and fell, like I'd fallen over the crest of a huge wave.  I fell for several seconds, then landed on a smooth, soft surface that surged and fell again -- more tsunami waves!*  I remembered reading that someone liked the advanced task so much they've done it several times.  I hoped that next time I'd be able to see.  Then I woke up so I wouldn't forget it.

----------


## Robot_Butler

Seeker28, thats bizarre.  You were blind through the whole ride? And the water didn't feel wet?  I'm trying to wrap my mind around this.

What did the water feel like?  Was it rubbery? Like cloth? Like sand?  

Thats so cool that it was only tactile.

----------


## ray

i think i completed the basic task...a lot of my recent lucid dreams have had something to do with me on a bike...

i was riding my bike with my brother and we look behind us and a big black jeep is coming so we slow down and go to the side of the road but it changes into a red pickup and stops beside me.there are two guys inside ,then i remember the task so one of the guys tells me there is something in a box under my bed that is interesting then they drive away.we go home and i open the shoe box under my bed to find a note that says to meet whoever on a hill in a corn field if i want to know about faeries. i bike out to this hill and no one is there so i pick a bunch of wild flowers and wake up.

----------


## ninja9578

Picking flowers on a hill?  ::content::

----------


## Naiya

I completed the advanced task! I totally forgot the basic one last night so I'll try that one again later.  ::D: 

*Night of 4/15*

I was riding in a car when I remembered the lucid tasks, but for some reason I thought one of them was turning the sky black. It sure did sound challenging, so after some effort I managed to do it. The sky was a cool blue, and I sort of made a dome cover it like youd see in a planetarium. But for some reason, the effect didnt last more than a few seconds, like a solar eclipse, and the light from the sky bled through until is was a reddish color (think sunset red), and finally it went back to normal. 

We (I was with some people but they arent memorable) stopped by this lake to go swimming. For some reason, there was a large wave (10-20 feet) even though it was a lake. And thats when I remembered the other task. First I got off the ground and flew towards the waves.* Then I waited for the next one and made it grow to an enormous size. Then I surfed (curiously, without a surfboard I think because I never consciously created one) the inside of the wave and the tube came crashing down behind me. Many a woo-hoo followed, but when the wave crashed over me and I bobbed back to the surface, there was no land in sight.* Crap. See, this is exactly why I hate dream oceans. Its really hard to create/find land again and it sucks having nothing but water on all sides, which was exactly the situation I was in. But it was better than how I used to be, since up to about a few months ago I used to be utterly terrified of the dream ocean, so now it was just kind of annoying. I decided to just wake myself up since that was easier than trying to fix the whole dreamworld.

----------


## AURON

I find myself in my room totally lucid....I look around and my room looks like a tornado has gone through it. The bed only has three legs on the ground, and part of it is stuck in the wall...that totally reminded me of the task of the month. There were clothes underneath the bed. A pile to be exact. I remember seeing one of my favorite blue shirts there, and walking off.

----------


## juroara

thanks =b

I read this thread last night and though, riding a tsunami would be frightening. maybe others are just riding really big waves, but a tsunami is more than a really big wave!! at least to me, it means epic suffering

I thought about trying the first one last night, but like usual, I never remember the task when I'm dreaming.

Instead in my dream, I thought "lets fly to the ocean yay!"

now the nearby village built giant walls all along the beach. I wasn't sure what the walls were for. I flew over the walls and there was the ocean. Except there were more walls in it, to sorta I guess, create different reservoirs and dams. 

But unlike a river, this ocean was in some serious action. The waves crashed up against the wall furthest out to me. There was such a force behind it! The wave rose up a good 40ish ft.

"Wooo...coool!" was my first reaction as I was flying towards the living ocean. But then. The wave fell back down. Then I realized all these walls to make an ocean reservoir, was like a cup of water swinging to and fro. As the wave fell back down the water beneath me rose and before I had time to react, the ocean engulfed me and I was slammed up against the wall. The wave rose over that wall to, and the to and fro action dragged and crashed me up against the other wall before I had time to react.

I tried to fly past this area of the ocean but there were only even bigger reservoirs, with even bigger waves crashing to and fro. I tried to fly up higher to get above the wave - but the waves were so massive and fast, by the time one wave was done crashing another had risen on the other side. And with the to and fro action it was an endless scene of wave rising, wave crashing.

After a wave slammed me down against the ocean floor I thought it best to turn into a shark and get the hell out of here. Unfortunately, I didn't remember the forum challenge. I was just really confused and didn't understand why the waves were so epic in proportion. So I swam away and bothered DCs instead

 ::banana::

----------


## ninja9578

Hmm.  juroara the challenge was to _ride_ a tsunami.  You just seemed to get knocked around by then and tried to get away.  Sorry  :Sad:

----------


## seeker28

> Seeker28, thats bizarre.  You were blind through the whole ride? And the water didn't feel wet?  I'm trying to wrap my mind around this.
> 
> What did the water feel like?  Was it rubbery? Like cloth? Like sand?  
> 
> Thats so cool that it was only tactile.



The waves felt very smooth and cool, like rubber or flesh.  But they had a lot of give to them, like I was standing on top and my feet would make little depressions.  When I fell the wave bent with me, but I still didn't get wet.  Really cool.

----------


## SuiT

Well, it was kind of hard to make it, but at last, I did it, the first lucid task I complete!  ::D: 
I only managed to make the advanced task, because in the dream I couldnt remember which was the basic task. 
Here is my dream, WBTB lucid:

"I was walking and searching for DC to ask them questions, then I saw 2 friends from school, and I started making some random questions about some girls that where passing by. Then, I got bored talking and started skating near my school, (I never skated in RL) so I wanted to try to skate.
 Then I remembered, I could try for the first time one of the lucid tasks. I tried to remember which was the basic task, but only one of the tasks was in my mind "Ride a tsunami". I ran to the river, that is kind of near my house, and it was twice has big has it is in RL, but anyway, I jumped to the water, it was really warm, and then I willed for a tsunami, the water began to move a lot, 2 waves went from the coast to the center of the river, and then they came back, followed by a really big wave. I tried to reach it while it wasn't very tall, and I succeeded it! I was on the very top of the wave, with a snowboard on my feet. I could see all my city getting inside the wave, and when I looked back, the city was dry and normal. It was a good feeling."

Here it is =P All the details I could remember. It only lacked 1 thing, I didn't felt the earthquake, maybe because I was in the water.. =)

----------


## juroara

> Hmm.  juroara the challenge was to _ride_ a tsunami.  You just seemed to get knocked around by then and tried to get away.  Sorry



yeah I completely forgot there was a challenge. my memory is horrible when Im dreaming, even when Im lucid ill remember events in the day that didnt happen  ::roll::

----------


## ninja9578

:tongue2:  oh well, try it again, it was such a fun task that some of us did it more than once  ::D:

----------


## vivedream

I like the tasks where we ask DC's things.  For the past months I keep asking my dream name, and get different responses everytime.  I just now saw this and will report back when task is complete.   :smiley:

----------


## luciddream

I will probably do this task at some point but first I'm going to go on a hot air balloon ride. I had a lucid dream last night and was going to go on a hot air balloon ride but ended up wasting it on several moments of sexual pleasure which led to a false awakening where I had just orgasmed (though I didn't orgasm in real life). I was so busy rushing to the toilet before I came that I ended up forgetting to do a reality check.

----------


## vivedream

Well, didn't complete the task due to the phone but I will write down what I got.  I rarely have dreams that start in my room, but I am sure I did only b/c the task suggested I look under my bed or maybe due to my real life duties.  

I am laying in bed with the dogs very early morning, my husband has already gone to work.  I am off work today due to an early morning eye doctors appt.  I glance at the clock.  So I know I should get up and take a shower and start the day, but I am feeling lazy and get more comfortable for a short nap before starting the day.

*DREAM:  I wake up in bed with the dogs, the sun is shining thru my windows, all is normal and as it should be.  I go straight into the bathroom (thru double doors - this is normal) and start the shower.    I check out the doors to see if my dogs got up yet and I have to let them out.  I don't remember closing the doors but don't think much of it.  I look out them and my room is no longer my room, it is different.  I shut them, confused.  Then open them up again, to the "normal" scene, and see one of my dogs awake, two more still snoozing on the bed.  I know I am dreaming now!    I glance at the shower and think that sounds boring, what else can I do that is fun while I am lucid.  I want to run out my side door (from the bedroom goes to the backyard) and fly.  But the water is hot in the shower so I decide to jump in real quick and then fly.  While I am in the shower, which is just like real life, I remember the task!  So I step out of the shower and am getting ready to leave the bathroom and look under my bed*

The phone rings.  It is my husband making sure I am up.  Back to the real world again.

----------


## Robot_Butler

Vivedream, you were so close.  That probably would have been interesting with all the dogs on top of the bed, and an unknown mystery below.

----------


## darkhawk918

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS  SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!! Guess who FINALLY completed the advanced task of the month after 18 days of trying!! Yup!! Me!!

Did it last night. I was laying down on some grass, was lucid, I changed the stars in the sky to say "Paul loves Hannah" (me and my girlfriend) then I consentrated REALLY hard on a tsunami. It didn't come. Then I had to dig deep into myself and BELIEVE that I could summon it. Then gush, it came. I jumped (when I jumped I floated) then I landed onto the huge wave and I rode on it!!

Then I crashed at Williamson's park (a park where I live, it was that place in my dream but it looked different). I lost lucidity as I got scared because it was killing people. But I suppose that all counts as (took me long enough) a success!!

WOOOO!!

First advanced task I ever completed  :smiley: 

(Sorry for being so excited, lol)

----------


## moe007

Last night i had a Lucid dream and i wasnt even aware of the lucid tasks of this month, but i happen to have done the basic task without knowing  :smiley: 

I had a long lucid which i did many things in it, but when i was in my room and i knew that i was dreaming, went through everything, seeing if it was like real life or not. And since in real life i have a ton of garbage under my bed, when i checked in the dream, true enough; it was full of stuff  :smiley:   ::banana::

----------


## erik212

I thought I already posted here, but I guess my mind was playing tricks? About a week ago, I was in a dream where I was in a field, and there were these mechs (Anyone who's played Chromehounds: they looked just like the mechs from the game) And they were all firing missiles. I suddenly appear in my room, and I look in the closet which *should* be mine, and it is in the same place, but it has the appearance of a different closet in my house. Anyway, I look inside, and it is very normal (there was light illuminating the inside, but it was of no different intensity than the daylight outside). Then, someone blows a hole in the bottom of the closet, and little army men-like soldiers climb through. At this point, I realize that I'm dreaming (as I usually do when I start a task while non-lucid), and I notice that I completed the task. The dream ended soon after.

----------


## ninja9578

Ok, I think I got them all now.

----------


## Arthurium

Well, I looked in my closet when lucid, and it was a closet.

----------


## luciddream

Goddamnit. Again I tried to get a hot air balloon ride in my dreams. Here's what happened.

As I was walking through a poor part of the town in a poorly kept lawn (I figured I could change this at my will when it became time for the ride), I told the girl who I was planning to go on the balloon ride with to hang on for just a second. I wanted to quickly meet my DreamGuide before going on the ride. I asked to see my DG. I turned around and saw a sign... confused, I asked, "Are you my dream guide?" Naturally, the sign didn't respond.... An ostrich passed by and I asked it (it either didn't respond or said no). Then this guy comes up with two of his friends, and he's asking everyone in sight, "Are you my dream guide? Are you my dream guide?" Then he asks me. I tell him, "No, sorry." Then another guy comes up with one of his friends. He's asking, "Are you my murderer? Are you my murderer?" And I'm like, "You were murdered?" And he says, "Yes. When you die you spend the rest of your life in the dream world." And I'm like, "Cool." And then I woke up before going on the hot air balloon ride. 

ERG. Well, _tonight_ I WILL enjoy a hot air balloon ride.

----------


## goldentheponygirl

I had a false awakening today in a dorm room I used to live in. (I haven't lived in my current house very long and I seldom have dreams that take place in it, even false awakenings.)  I was looking for the floor restroom when I realized I was dreaming.  I went back to the dorm room and looked in the closet.  There was a mini fridge and laundry.  I looked under the bed and there was a blanket and some dog and cat toys.  

I went through some doors and ended up outside and remembered the advanced task.  The only water around was a kiddie pool that had a fountain in it.  I didn't know how I was going to create the tsunami so I asked a DC to make one for me.  She said she would do it if I gave her kharma.  I reached in my pocket and pulled out a coin a gave it to her.  She said I needed to get all the kids out of the pool so I shouted to them and said if they came out I would give them hugs.  They all came out to hug me.  The woman created the big wave but it was already going fast and I am not a fast flyer and didn't think I could make it to the top in time.  The woman said "this man will help you." And the man who was there took me on his back and we flew up to the top of the wave.  I rode it even though the wave was the only water around.  It became more like a traveling device and I could look down on buildings and people.

----------


## ninja9578

Nice use of your dream characters, We'll get some wings for you now  ::D:

----------


## DuB

Completed the basic task this morning. At least, I think; does it count if it was your _old_ bedroom that you don't live in anymore?

I'm sitting in a chair in the living room of my old house. I look down at my left hand. It's extremely swollen and there is a large rift down the middle, separating my index and middle fingers from my ring and pinky. I am dreaming. When I look up, the dream suddenly appears bizarre and unstable. Random colored lights are flashing everywhere and parts of the room are fading in and out of focus. I remember a lucid task: check under my bed or in my closet. I get up and head toward the back of the house. On my way I decide to attempt to stabilize the dream. I do a couple dream spins. This has no effect whatsoever on the dream itself, but now there is a new DC in the room next to me, a guy I used to know named Anthony. I shrug and continue walking towards my room, but Anthony keeps getting in my face and blocking my path. I stop, look at him and raise my fist in a threatening manner. He grins and backs off. I walk back into my room which appears the same as in waking life. I kneel down and look under the bed; Anthony kneels and looks with me. Under my bed are about a dozen stuffed animals, including some Sesame Street characters (I specifically remember Elmo). I look at Anthony and say, "Stuffed animals." He says nothing. I get up and head towards the closet. As I approach, I wake up.

----------


## Ceonsamea

I was on a boat somewhere in the sea, and I hadn't really done alot during the LD, so I felt like I was wasting my time, I thaught about what things I could do, then I wondered what things I keep planning to do but allways forget, then I remembered the basic task. But I was on a boat, so I decided to try teleporting for the first time, which worked straight away, I was in my room. I opened the WARDROBE (that counts right? not many people have closets where I live... but it basically the same thing).
      So anyway, there were some shelves with some cuddly toys or something like that on them. Then I went to look under the bed but I don't remember anything after that.

----------


## McLoone

Completed Basic Task:

Once I had realised I was Lucid, the task was the very 1st thing I remebered, my bed wasn't there so I went to my closet/wardrobe, there was nothing in it though. The only thing in it was a picture taken from behind me as I was looking in the wardrobe/closet, but it was like a video file, and as I moved the picture moved as it would a video clip. It then started getting closer to my back pretty quickly. And thats when I ripped the Picture up, only to find it was stuck to the wall behind me. I then decided this could go on forever lol and decided to shut my wardrobe/closet.

----------


## Robot_Butler

I finally remembered to look under the bed.  I'm disappointed it was nothing special. Here's an excerpt from my Dream Journal

...._A heavy bass beat started to pound out a rhythm, and the night was suddenly filled with pure white light. The ghosts became solid, and started to dance and celebrate. Hamilton and I were carried along with the music and dance, and soon the hilltop became a beautiful party.

As we danced, the party became more crowded, until I was in a sea of people. Eventually I noticed that I was in a separate room with half a dozen dancing ghosts. It was not that the crowd was getting bigger, it was the room that was getting tighter. I started feeling claustrophobic. The music changed to an evil sounding heavy metal riff, and the white light started to fade to a murky green.

I recognized the feeling of a nightmare approaching, and struggled to fight it. I looked up to see a ceiling covered in sharp spikes, and the room started to slowly rotate. The ghosts around me were now demons, and as the room turned, they started sliding down he walls to be impaled on the spikes. I knew it was a nightmare, so I fought to escape it. I floated off the ground, spread my arms and legs, and started to spin in place sideways, end over end like a cartwheel.

I became very disoriented, and suddenly found myself alone in the guest room of my own house. I was still floating in the air, rotating slowly. I turned myself one more time, and paused upside down to take a look under the futon. I was disappointed that there was nothing under it except for a crumpled dark blue jacket.

I shot out the window, splintering the closed wood blinds, and shattering the glass. I found myself over the open ocean at night. I could see the lights of a city skyline, so I flew towards it._....

----------


## McLoone

> I finally remembered to look under the bed. I'm disappointed it was nothing special. Here's an excerpt from my Dream Journal
> 
> ...._A heavy bass beat started to pound out a rhythm, and the night was suddenly filled with pure white light. The ghosts became solid, and started to dance and celebrate. Hamilton and I were carried along with the music and dance, and soon the hilltop became a beautiful party._
> 
> _As we danced, the party became more crowded, until I was in a sea of people. Eventually I noticed that I was in a separate room with half a dozen dancing ghosts. It was not that the crowd was getting bigger, it was the room that was getting tighter. I started feeling claustrophobic. The music changed to an evil sounding heavy metal riff, and the white light started to fade to a murky green._
> 
> _I recognized the feeling of a nightmare approaching, and struggled to fight it. I looked up to see a ceiling covered in sharp spikes, and the room started to slowly rotate. The ghosts around me were now demons, and as the room turned, they started sliding down he walls to be impaled on the spikes. I knew it was a nightmare, so I fought to escape it. I floated off the ground, spread my arms and legs, and started to spin in place sideways, end over end like a cartwheel._
> 
> _I became very disoriented, and suddenly found myself alone in the guest room of my own house. I was still floating in the air, rotating slowly. I turned myself one more time, and paused upside down to take a look under the futon. I was disappointed that there was nothing under it except for a crumpled dark blue jacket._
> ...



That sounds pretty intense, the bass beat is quite strange but intresting :wink2:

----------


## AlexLou

I had a crazy-long lucid this morning; 2 and a half hours long judging from the time I went back to sleep and the time I woke.  

During part of the dream I was flying all over the place going to bodies of water that I thought were the ocean and trying to make waves.  I was trying to make time-frozen waves so that I could fly over to be on top of them once they were huge enough, then, when I was ready, unfreeze them.  But instead I kept making giant solid structures rise out of the water with houses on them!  I also tried to get my dead dog to surf with me.  And meanwhile the bodies of water would shrink until they were just lakes or rivers, so I'd have to go searching for the ocean again (I should have known not to trust what looked like the ocean in the wrong direction out my window).

But I was about as successful as Seeker28:
*I was in what appeared to be a bay creating a swell directly under me.  When it reached a towering height I let it go and everything went black and I ended up an appropriate distance away for me to have been in the wave when it crashed.*  I didn't experience the crash but I could feel the swell moving below me beforehand and ended up underwater.  All I can think is that my mind decided not to fill in the blank.  I've been tossed around in regular waves enough to know that I don't want to tumbling around in a tsunami.

It was the first time I can remember being in water in a dream and it didn't feel wet or cold.  But somehow it felt right anyway.  I think that's because my movements were appropriately slowed, I naturally floated at the top, it looked blurry when I was beneath the surface, and the blurriness clung to my eyes after I emerged.  

Well this may count for the wings, but I'll have to try again.  I'm not completely satisfied.

----------


## ninja9578

Nice job, I know that you've been trying to get that one for a while  ::D: 


*I've been curious for a while for when tasks are easy and hard, so I've added a count to the first post so that we can keep track of how many people have done each task*

----------


## peppy

Hazaar, I did the bascic! 

I looked under my bed preparing for monsters and stuff to jump out and grab me. But there was nothing there. It was just pitch black except in one corner there was a large teddy bear with blue and bron checks. 

To be honest, it wasn't as exciting as I was expecting it to be so I'm a bit dissapointed. But at leats a completed it. Woot!  :boogie: 

I'll have to have a go at the tsunami one next time.

----------


## Robot_Butler

Peppy, I expected the closet and bed tasks to have some scarry reuslts too.  I didn't want to jynx it early on by saying anything, but its weird that not a lot of people have had any monsters or alternate universes or anything like that.  Weird.

----------


## soadfreak2121

Ooo, haha i'll try the under your bed one.
THere isn't much time left in april though.
I need a task to get back into the swing of things with lucid dreaming

----------


## Twoshadows

*Completed Basic Task*


I was downstairs on my treadmill. I looked over to where my workout bench was supposed to be. I was surprised that I didn't see it. I looked away, then looked back. There it was. I closed one eye. The workout bench was gone again. I switched eyes, and the workout bench was back. I thought that was really odd and bizarre.

Then it hit me that I might be dreaming. I took a little jump and floated off the floor. The first thought to come to mind that I needed to fly upstairs and look under my bed, so I could finally get that task completed.

I flew up and went into my bedroom. I saw my bed as it is in real life with the boxsprings sitting directly on the floor. There was no space under the bed. I tried to reach under anyway. But there was no place for my hand to go. 

I then looked up and saw my sister there. At that point I had a False awakening. I saw black. 

I concentrated on the basement again. And I soon found myself on the treadmill again where I had started.

I flew upstaris again, this time picturing my bed with a space underneath. I got to my bed, but again, there was no space under the bed. My friend Emily was sitting on the bed with papers spead out all over it. I got distracted a bit and lost lucidity for a moment as we started to discuss those papers, which were very important in the dream.

I then had another false awakening. I pictured myself on the treadmill again, and was soon there.

I flew up the staris again remembering that I could *look in my closet*. I sat on the floor in front of the closet and reached in. The first thing I pulled out was a *pair of brown jeans* with a *black belt* on them (not anything I own in real life). I dropped them behind me. I then pulled out a *black T shirt* with the word *"Peppers"* written on the front in faded grey letters (also not real).

I then started going through my *shoes*. These were all familiar from real life. I then saw the duffle bag that IRL holds my *AstroScan telescope*. I reached in and could feel the round smooth surface of the telescope.

I then pulled my clothing aside and looked in the back corner. I saw two *Kermit The Frog Puppets* (No, it didn't make me think of my Pig Puppet). I actually owned a Kermit puppet a long time ago. It didn't seem strange to see two of them in my closet.

I then stood and walked to my *dresser drawer*. I pulled the top drawer open and sorted through things. I saw a stack of *photos*. There were pictures of groups of people in a place that looked very familiar. [In retrospect the place was actually a place I had visited several times in my dreams.]

I then pulled out *one of the carving's that Oneironaught had sent me* (in IRL), except this one was half finished and the wood was an odd orange and black color.

I also remember seeing a *little flower charm* that would have gone on a necklace. 

I think I saw many other things, but this is all I remember.

I then pulled open one of the small side drawer. There were lots of things in this drawer, but all I remember is that everything was so very *dusty* with a fine reddish brown dust. Oh, there was a pair of *scissors* in that drawer.

I then opened the small drawer under that one. This drawer was full of old *cassette tapes*. I pulled three out. They seemed to be fancy and instead of a paper label on them, there was a brown leather label. One said, *"Global",* another said, *"Treadmill",* and the last said, *"Health".* I figured these were old workout tapes that I used to use.

Before I could search any longer, I woke up.

----------


## psychology student

How far can the Task of the Month's rules be bent. For example this months' requires a tsunami for completion; can this tsunami be symbolic?

----------


## luciddream

Ah, man, I keep forgetting to do the task! :/

Hopefully I'll remember before the month is over... I still have a week.

----------


## ninja9578

> How far can the Task of the Month's rules be bent. For example this months' requires a tsunami for completion; can this tsunami be symbolic?



I'm pretty flexible, if one of the girls has sex with the DV member "Tsunami" I'll count it  ::chuckle::   What did you have in mind, I decide who gets the wings.


Yay for TwoShadows!  Nice dream.

----------


## Naiya

I wasn't really interested in doing the basic one this time, but I just happened to remember it last night so I did it anyway. 

The result was pretty lame though, lol. I was disappointed.  ::ghosttown:: 

Anyways here's the excerpt from my journal:

_I left my body and walked out of my room down the hall. It was already light out so it was easy to see.

I walked by the bathroom and it was full of my brother’s crap, like a lot of the stuff he keeps in his closet. Then remembered the basic task. I got so excited that I had to take many deep breaths to keep from waking up. This worked a lot better than the stupid rubbing your hands thing I tried several nights ago. Went down the hall to my closet and looked inside. Sadly it was full of the usual crap, only it had more crap than my real closet. It was piled up to waist level. I have a very tiny closet--maybe 4 square feet, about half the size of most small closets. There’s a little light in there though. 

I was very disappointed that my closet had nothing interesting in it at all. At least the bathroom had these old play pillows (big square shapes that you could use for building forts, much like the seat cushions on couches), old video games and consoles, and TVs. But my closet isn’t big enough to fit anything good. The only thing of interest was a fishing rod since I’ve never even gone fishing before. It was mostly shoes with a pile of clothes on top, and shoe boxes full of old comic books (all stuff I have in there, but my real closet isn’t quite as bad).

I decided to clear it out. My closet has this cord hanging from the lightbulb. Instead of using the cord to turn on the light, I decided that I would make it activate a trap door. I pulled it. Nothing happened. Annoyed, I focused a little more and pulled it again. The floor finally gave, and the stuff fell through. Apparently it only went down a few feet, and some of my stuff god jammed in the opening so I had to use my foot to cram it down. 

Curiously, I saw a square on the back wall of the closet. I put a little force on the edges, as it was as if somebody had taken a box cutter to make the mark. The square crumbed easily, like dried out clay, and behind it was a door about two feet high. Finally, something interesting! 

I reached to open the door, and as I was opening it, I woke up. Bah! Figures._

Original Entry

----------


## luciddream

I flew over a cliff and decided there would be an ocean on the other side. There was. I willed a tsunami to occur, and it did. I watched the powerful wave. Then someone shouted at me. "Hello! You! What the fuck are you doing?" I was like, "What?" I turned around and this Japanese woman was sitting there eating tofu (I know this is a stereotype; sorry to anyone who is offended by it - I love tofu, by the way). "You can't jump on that tsunami," she said. I was like, "Are you my dream guide?" She goes, "No, I'm not your dream guide, I'm just concerned for your well being. Don't you know the harm that can come of riding a tsunami?" I reply, "But it's just a dream..." She says, "Come enjoy some tofu."

I look back and the tsunami's gone by now, so I decide to go eat some tofu with her. She was very interesting and we had quite a nice conversation. Then something naughty happened (I don't know if I'm allowed to say it here) and I woke up.

----------


## psychology student

> I'm pretty flexible, if one of the girls has sex with the DV member "Tsunami" I'll count it



Ah, I see because of the pun on the verb "ride". Mines simpler than that.

----------


## ninja9578

> I flew over a cliff and decided there would be an ocean on the other side. There was. I willed a tsunami to occur, and it did. I watched the powerful wave. Then someone shouted at me. "Hello! You! What the fuck are you doing?" I was like, "What?" I turned around and this Japanese woman was sitting there eating tofu (I know this is a stereotype; sorry to anyone who is offended by it - I love tofu, by the way). "You can't jump on that tsunami," she said. I was like, "Are you my dream guide?" She goes, "No, I'm not your dream guide, I'm just concerned for your well being. Don't you know the harm that can come of riding a tsunami?" I reply, "But it's just a dream..." She says, "Come enjoy some tofu."
> 
> I look back and the tsunami's gone by now, so I decide to go eat some tofu with her. She was very interesting and we had quite a nice conversation. Then something naughty happened (I don't know if I'm allowed to say it here) and I woke up.



 :Sad:  Oh, but you were so close, you should have killed her and ridden the wave  ::cry:: 





> Ah, I see because of the pun on the verb "ride". Mines simpler than that.



What's your idea?  You could PM it to me if you think it's fun and don't want a spoiler for everyone else.  I'll tell you if it'll count.  :smiley:

----------


## Kordan

Okay,  this was the first lucid this month in which I remembered to do the task:
I was having this dream where I was watering some plants at my neighbor's house, when I realized that the flowers were not the right kind (tulips instead of pansies), and I bacame lucid. I went across the street of my house where I expected to find something terribly scary, but I just kept telling myself that there was nothing to be afraid of in my closet. When I opened the door, my closet was just that, save for it was incredibly clean (which would be a miracle  :smiley: ). Then I tried to merge with a pipe that runs through my closet, and run down through it to see where it goes (a curiosity of mine), but when I touched the pipe, I started to loose lucidity  :Sad: . I can't remember anything after that, until the time I woke up. 
Kind of dissapointing actually...
-Kordan

----------


## Robot_Butler

> _ 
> I decided to clear it out. My closet has this cord hanging from the lightbulb. Instead of using the cord to turn on the light, I decided that I would make it activate a trap door. I pulled it. Nothing happened. Annoyed, I focused a little more and pulled it again. The floor finally gave, and the stuff fell through. Apparently it only went down a few feet, and some of my stuff god jammed in the opening so I had to use my foot to cram it down. 
> 
> Curiously, I saw a square on the back wall of the closet. I put a little force on the edges, as it was as if somebody had taken a box cutter to make the mark. The square crumbed easily, like dried out clay, and behind it was a door about two feet high. Finally, something interesting! 
> _



I love your persistence in making it interesting.  You're way too hardcore!

----------


## one

i did the advanced one.

basically, i started in my backyard. then i summoned the tsunami and allowed it to pass over me so i went into the water, then travelling up through the water to the top where i rode it, just by standing on the top and telling it where to go.

it was preety sweet

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

I haven't done this month's tasks, but I found a cool picture on the internet that reminded me of the basic task:


 ::chuckle::

----------


## Yosemine

Hey, that's a pretty sweet picture! A bit late, but I finally completed the basic task. Well... I completed it but I can't say I found anything interesting at all. All I can say is I looked under the bed and in the closet I guess. The dream is below, and the task is italicized. 

Thursday 4/24/08
The Source for Lucidity's Power


I can't remember just how I got lucid, but I was in a super market. I did a reality check and knew I was dreaming. Impulsively I jumped up to fly. I flew to the top of the supermarket. Then I remembered I wanted to do other stuff than flying. I came back down and looked at the food. It was difficult to see. I ate some but it didn't taste like anything... I got an onion and ate it and did taste it. Then I went outside and began to fly over some flowers. I was worried about the dream ending, but I told myself to calm down. Unfortunately I was too conscious. I was trying to make everything consciously, so naturally the dream faded to black. I remembered to just wait. Soon enough I was in a room with a TV. What a great opportunity! I turned it on wondering if anything would even be on. Channel one... nothing (not even static, just a black screen). The next channel (somehow channel 17), nothing. The next channel (30 something I think) nothing. Then it went back to one. That wasn't fun. I moved my arms forward as if I was pushing a show into it. A show popped on. It was about sleep and dreaming.

I decided to go to the next channel. When I put the show into it, it was about space. Once again, perfect opportunity. I could "jump" into the show like I heard others do all the time. I... I don't know... jumped in. I found myself looking at a tiny planet with lots of windmills and oil pumps. I heard a man speaking about it, claiming that this power was used for lucidity. I laughed a lot when I heard that. Unfortunately I don't know what happens next. I got into a nonlucid dream which involved a talking tree with arms that were muscular and some guy getting hurt from being hit by a car. At any rate I was lucid again near my school. _I then remembered the lucid task of looking under my bed and in my closet. The scene changed and I was in my room. I looked under the bed first. Nothing interesting. Towels, clothes, and lots of empty space. Boring. I opened the closet. It was also boring. I didn't have my clothes in there, but I basically had everything else like a slingshot monkey and other toys in there._ I then had a false awakening. I originally thought I had woken up. Then I lifted my head and it felt... different. I did a nose RC and was happy that I was still dreaming. I got out of bed and ran out the door, never to remember the rest of the dream!

----------


## Naiya

> I love your persistence in making it interesting.  You're way too hardcore!



Thank you  :wink2:  I figure I don't wanna waste a good dream just because it gave me something boring.

----------


## Clairity

> I haven't done this month's tasks, but I found a cool picture on the internet that reminded me of the basic task:



Woah.. I'm kinda glad I didn't see this picture until AFTER I did the task this morning!

That's RIGHT.. I DID IT!!  :boogie: 

And I have to say it was one of the most BORING LDs I've ever had!  ::?: 

I got up at 3:15 am, went to my living room couch to WILD and after about 45 minutes or so, I felt my consciousness "shift" and I was lucid.

I was in my living room so I walked downstairs and opened the door that led to the closet beneath the stairs not having any expectations on what I would find there. To my utter disappointment, it looked just like it did in real life, some jackets hanging, boxes on the floor and a vacuum.  :tongue2: 

I didn't even bother to wake up to write it down instead letting myself drift off into multiple non-lucid dreams but at least it was the end of my dry spell and the completion of the basic task.  :smiley:

----------


## ninja9578

Yay! Clairity did the task!  :boogie: 

*Goes to get you wings*

----------


## kingofclutch

Here is my dream. I completed the basic task with 2 days left. From my dream journal:

Tons of Fingers! and Task Completed?

I think I started out lucid or I don't remember the beginning. I was in a waiting room or an office. It was extremely blurry so I tried to stabilize the dream. First I tried yelling out, "Clarity!" but it didn't work. Then I tried rubbing my hands together and once again I failed. Then I looked at my hands and one hand had tons of fingers growing from other fingers; there were fingers growing on fingers and they got smaller and smaller. The other hand had about 8 fingers. Then the hands turned back to normal and the dream was clear.

I opened a door and it led me to inside my house. I decided to look under my bed because that is the lucid task of the month. I walked over to my bedroom and I went to my bed. I went on my knees and bent down and looked under. Underneath were a few teddy bears, some boxes, and some toys. For some reason I crawled underneath and then I crawled back out. I walked to the front door of my house and decided to go outside and maybe look for my dream guide. First I realized that I had been losing lucidity so I performed a RC.

I went out and yelled something like, "Dream guide!" and then I heard a "Yes!" and it came from my neighbor. I walked around the bushes and saw my neighbor. Then I heard behind me someone say, "Where is my dream guide?" and I looked behind me and it was a teenager. That is where it ended.

----------


## ninja9578

Done.

----------


## ninja9578

Any last minute dreams?  Usually there's three or four right at the end. Thread goes closies in half an hour  :tongue2:

----------

